# Physical characteritics of a bloodline



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was referred to this site by a friend of mine, and would like to ask a few questions to knowledgeable pitbull owners. My buddy just got a pitbull and ive fallen in love. i plan to get one in the near future but cant figure out which bloodline im partial to. Ive done some research but cannot find anything where it pairs bloodline with physical characteristics. Most of the sites ive found are all about the shorter squatty ones (bullies i think) and they arent my favorite. Im looking for a taller more lean dog, but with good muscular tone. Im not sure if all BL's come in an array of color patterns but a redish brown brindle would be preferable. Can anyone name a few bloodlines that meet this criteria and perhaps a reputable breeder or kennel that would have this BL?


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

lar-sen bloodline, when you get specific it gets expensive. good luck


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

i like the colby bloodline my dad has one n she i the smartest dog in dc


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks, any more advice?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

reputable bloodlines dont breed for color in my opinion.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Straight Colby? I doubt that. Just cause it's black doesn't make it a Colby. A colby dog may be generations back, but I'd hardly call it a Colby dog unless you bought it from the Colby farm yourself. Anyway, to the OP, make sure APBT is right for you. There is a lot of work that goes into a straight game lines APBT. They are not for the novice. A pet bull or a standard American Bully might be right for you if you don't have much experience with these dogs. Can you give us a better description of what you are looking for? Physical caracteristics a bit further and over all drive/attitude?


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I really like the look vdubbinya's Pike has. As for drive/attitude im not sure. i dont plan to show or compete with this dog. i just want it as a pet/family dog. So im guessing a more laid back attitude and drive to please its owner?


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

cane76 said:


> reputable bloodlines dont breed for color in my opinion.


Sorry i dont know the in and outs of Pitbull breeding. I was just wondering whether or not you or someone else might know of a breeder that could cater to my taste. Perhaps there is a breeder that carries alot of brindles? i dunno just trying to get some prospects.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

BUMP........


----------

